# How to darken concrete?



## TaskBoy (Jan 28, 2009)

I'd like to slightly darken some concrete column caps to match some concrete footings at the base of the stone columns. The color difference is this: when the caps are wet, they match the dry footings. Once they dry out, they are much too light. I saw some transparent concrete stain by Behr but they have really only one color in my range... any other ideas? I'm not even sure if that is the way to go. Thanks.


----------



## yesitsconcrete (Jan 28, 2009)

sher-wms sells 877 tints only,,, we pick whatever 1 we need & dilute it in xylene,,, sprayer works best,,, fairly uv resistant, too,,, we never use behr but have repaired many h/o jobs where that mtl was used on conc.


----------



## TaskBoy (Jan 29, 2009)

yesitsconcrete said:


> sher-wms sells 877 tints only,,, we pick whatever 1 we need & dilute it in xylene,,, sprayer works best,,, fairly uv resistant, too,,, we never use behr but have repaired many h/o jobs where that mtl was used on conc.



Was the repair due to the Behr failing or it was due to other mishaps? How did the Behr look?


----------



## NOVA Pros (Jan 30, 2009)

Also there are many concrete stain companies beside Behr that sell stains (with many color options).  Just look up your local decorative concrete company or a local concrete mix facility, and I guarantee they can show you a chart of all colors, or guide you to a color chart.  Even just put concrete acid stain in a search engine, and you will be surprised how many choices you have.  

We have stained many concrete surfaces to match an existing area, and it worked beautifully.  As yesitsconcrete stated, using a sprayer works best, just make sure you spray evenly.


----------

